# Big Red introduction



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Here she is - she is my daily 2.8L= Big Red 

Modifications: 

Exterior 

6000K HID kit for projectors 
Front fog lights- yellow 
Tinted Windows -“all” 
All trim pieces converted to black instead of chrome 
Led style tail lights-smoked look 
Debaged trunk 
Shaved antenna 
Black Front grill 


Interior: 
Rs6 Steering wheel- with paddle shift 
Matching red leds 
NEW ‘a6” cluster to replace the old one 
Carbon Fiber replacement trim pieces- instead of wood grain 
MoMo module shift knob- brushed aluminum 
Brushed aluminum shift casing 


Rims: 15 inch with brand new tires 
19 inch TSW Holstens 















































































My show 93 corrado Vr6T 





































* 

chek out video ---they are both in it * 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvQOW2OiIkc


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

the black trim around the windows looks great. i started it but it got too windy. will def finish murdering everything out. everything that was chrome is black now 

heres mine so far 

winter mode. oem rims painted black with dunlop winter sport 3d tires 









the huffs just got painted black also, will mount in the spring.


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

questioncom said:


> the black trim around the windows looks great. i started it but it got too windy. will def finish murdering everything out. everything that was chrome is black now
> 
> heres mine so far


 Yeh I have to re-do my front end grill trim and under headlights. Also rear strip attached to the trunk. It just gets chipped up pretty easy....This car is my daily and used through the winter in the snow due to quattro. 

I also have rs6 exhaust Black


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

yea, my front grill takes a beating. i will repaint it in the spring.

that exhaust is beautiful. since mine is automatic, i dont know what system to get. im scared it may sound like ****


----------

